# [SOLVED] Samba installation

## lfdk

I try to install samba ad i get this problem.

ERROR: media-libs/jpeg-8a failed:

econf failed

Call stack:

ebuild.sh, line  54: Called src_configure

environment, line 2629: Called econf '--disable-dependency-tracking' '--enable-shared' '--enable-static' '--enable-maxmem=64'

ebuild.sh, line  544: Called die

the specific snippet of code:

die "econf failed"

What should i do?[/code]Last edited by lfdk on Fri Apr 16, 2010 2:06 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## yzg

Did you update your system before merging samba?

```

# emerge --sync

# emerge -auvDN world

# revdep-rebuild -i

# emerge -av samba

```

----------

## whitebread

Hello, will this run on my windows vista? if not what should i do im in desprate need of this.

----------

## yzg

 *whitebread wrote:*   

> Hello, will this run on my windows vista? if not what should i do im in desprate need of this.

 

What do you mean by "this"?

----------

## lfdk

Thanks for the help! it works

----------

## whitebread

nevermind yzg i got it thanks.

----------

